# 10,000



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

Well well well look what we got here..hahahaha I've reached 10 k posts here at SI.. High post count is gay according to Yaya so I must be the biggest fukkin fag here besides pob..I've had some good times I've had some rough times but atleast I tried to keep it real and funny. Thanks to all my people that helped me become the homo I am today . Now I wanna feel the love and hate give it to me let it all out.. tell me how u really feel .. hello si


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks like YaYa was right.....total homo haha
Bundy = SI/UGB Legend and AB King (don't tell snake)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

I want ab king  below my name !!!!! Pob make it happen for me


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2017)

sent ya a big fat chocolate chip cookie with 10k spelled on it


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I want Dab king  below my name !!!!!


Fixed  :32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2017)

We should revive the bundyism thread


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> We should revive the bundyism thread


Make me ug ab king and you can revive it lol.. can u even I thought it was deleted ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

10 k posts is no joke that shit takes years .. I bet 5 k is me making fun of someone hahahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 9, 2017)

You reached your limit now take that 8 pack abs and sweaty nut sack and piss off


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm a post whore too. I don't do Facebook and shit so this is what I do when I take shits and breaks from work. I catching up to you bundy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2017)

I say we turn this into a 'Bundy Trash Talk' thread. 

I'll start.

Bundy brings 13 items into the Express Lane.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 9, 2017)

A good jab right square in the nose right now will shut him up!


----------



## Jada (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Fixed  :32 (20):



Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 9, 2017)

Bundy wears speedo's to the beach


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, don't make fun of Bundy. He wakes up and sticks his abs on one at a time just like the rest of us.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 15, 2017)

You crazy MFer


----------



## Yaya (Oct 15, 2017)

U are so gay


----------



## Yaya (Oct 15, 2017)

Well well well look what we got here..hahahaha I've reached 6,152 k posts here at SI.. High post count is gay.I've had some good times but barely. Thanks to nobody . I hate most of u. I dont  give a fuk how u assholes feel .. hello si


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Well well well look what we got here..hahahaha I've reached 6,152 k posts here at SI.. High post count is gay.I've had some good times but barely. Thanks to nobody . I hate most of u. I dont  give a fuk how u assholes feel .. hello si



 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
 ▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▓▒▒▒▒
 ▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▓▒▒▒▒
 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
 ▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒
 ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒
 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒


----------

